# Unterschied zwischen SPS und Prozessleitsystem



## Warwick (4 Februar 2020)

Hallo beisammen,

habe ein paar Siemens SPSen zwischen den Fingern gehabt, aber würde gerne meinen Horizont erweitern und die Welt der Prozessleittechnik mir aufschließen. Geht jetzt nicht direkt um einen Hersteller, aber habe PCS7 schon ein wenig gesehen. Vielleicht hilft es mir eher, wenn man dort die Vergleiche zieht.

 Wo unterscheidet sich die Programmierung dieser?
Mir scheint es so als wäre ein SPS dynamisch und macht genau exakt das, was du ihr sagst. Abläufe werden über OBs gesteuert, die Bausteine aufrufen. Gefühlt bastelt man sich hier alles selbst (oder bindet Bausteine ein, die man bereits selbst vorher mal programmiert hat oder von einem Hersteller geliefert bekommt).
 Bei einem PCS7-System habe ich nur fertige Bausteine gesehen (entweder Standard-Bausteine oder vom Unternehmen eine eigene Bibliothek / sind soweit aber auch einfach nur FBs). Wie werden die Pläne überhaupt aufgerufen? Innerhalb eines Plans habe ich gesehen, dass jeder verwendete Baustein eine Nummer hat, die nacheinander abgearbeitet werden.
*Wo unterscheidet sich nun die Programmierung einer SPS mit FUP/AWL zur CFC-Programmierung?* Sieht für mich mehr nach Baukasten und dessen Parametrierung aus. Auch scheinen mir die Prozessbilder auf Standard-Faceplates zu setzen, während man sonst bei einer SPS mehr selbst zusammenstellt.

Unterscheidet sich die Hardware zwischen SPS und PLS überhaupt oder bestimmt nur das Anwenderprogramm die Funktion?

Jemand der SPS kann, kann auch PLS (und anders herum) oder sind das schon ganz unterschiedliche Welten?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## ducati (5 Februar 2020)

Naja, bei Siemens ist es so:

bei der klassischen SPS Programmierung schreibst Du ja nur die Steuerungssoftware ohne Visu. Für die Visu nutzt Du eine weitere Software, z.B. WinCC7...

Bei PCS7 hast Du alles in einer Software, also SPS Visu Bibliotheken Tools.

Die Theorie bei PCS7 wäre, Du könntest aus einer Excelliste, wo alle Feldgeräte Anlagenteile definiert sind, per Knopfdruck die SPS Software sowie Visubilder automatisch generieren.
Für Schrittketten mit SFC ist es so, dass auch die Visu automatisch generiert wird. usw.

Also PCS7 besteht zwar im Unterbau aus Standard Siemens Software. Der Unterschied ist aber das vordefinierte Zusammenspiel der Komponenten plus Bibliotheken und Zusatztools.

Ein weitere Punkt bei PCS7 ist die Diagnose. Da ist vieles mit dabei und wird automatisch generiert. Deshalb sind aber auch nur bestimmte Siemensbaugruppen für PCS7 freigegeben.

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich für PCS7 immer ne Schulung bei Siemens. Sonst verrennt man sie ganz schnell in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## ducati (5 Februar 2020)

Als Vorteil für den Anlagenbetreiber bei PCS7 sehe ich, dass man keinen eigenen Werksstandard entwickeln muss, sondern durch die Vorgabe PCS7 sind alle Anlagen von verschiedenen Lieferanten im Groben ähnlich aufgebaut und haben die ähnliche Bedienphilosophie... Vorausgesetzt, die Lieferanten halten sich an den PCS7 Standard


----------



## Draco Malfoy (6 Februar 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Als Vorteil für den Anlagenbetreiber bei PCS7 sehe ich, dass man keinen eigenen Werksstandard entwickeln muss, sondern durch die Vorgabe PCS7 sind alle Anlagen von verschiedenen Lieferanten im Groben ähnlich aufgebaut und haben die ähnliche Bedienphilosophie... Vorausgesetzt, die Lieferanten halten sich an den PCS7 Standard



Der Vorteil von PCS7 liegt in der Massenverarbeitung und in der Anwendung von Musterlösungen.


----------



## StP (13 Februar 2020)

Warwick schrieb:


> *Wo unterscheidet sich nun die Programmierung einer SPS mit FUP/AWL zur CFC-Programmierung?*



Der größte Vorteil von CFC liegt meines Erachtens nach in der besseren Lesbarkeit/Strukturierbarkeit des Programms.
Prozessanlagen bestehen oft aus sehr vielen, sich sehr oft wiederholenden Einheiten (zB. Analogmessungen, Ventile, Pumpen).
Ohne CFC packt man meist alle gleichartigen Aufrufe von Bibliotheksbausteinen in einen FC/Multiinstanz-FB. Dort scrollt man dann meist von Netzwerk zu Netzwerk bis man das entsprechende Teil gefunden hat und sucht sich dann über die Querverweise raus, wo genau der High-Alarm überall verwendet wird.
In CFC öffne ich den entsprechenden Plan und sehe auf der Stelle, wohin die Daten "verschnürt" sind, kann diesen Links folgen oder sie mit wenig Aufwand verschieben (zB von High-Alarm zu High-Warnung).

Für Prozessanlagen ist diese Art zu arbeiten weit komfortabler.


----------



## ducati (17 Februar 2020)

jo... wobei es CFC aber auch ohne PCS7 gibt. Aber PCS7 ohne CFC gibt es nicht.


----------

